# FROZEN EMBRYO TRANSFERS/VIAGRA



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

Hiya,
Not been on here for over a year as we had a difficult time and it all got abit much! Hope all are well and have some good news? Hope to hear from you x
We have had 3 cycles of egg donations with my 2 sisters as my egg donors.
First 2 cycles with one sis unfortunatel failed, but the 3rd cycle gave us 2 embryos-which were immediately frozen as my endometrium lining was not thickening up- this had been the case all 3 cycles! We now feel ready to have our embryos implanted and have been offered Viagra treatment, as this could assist blood flow to the uterus - (hopefully thickening up the lining of endom!) Has anybody heard of this or know anything about it? any thoughts please share!
Good luck to all fertility friends xxxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi ALB,

Just to let you know I've had viagra to thicken my lining in 2 ICSI rounds and I am now doing it for FET-it works for me..........

Diane


----------



## marmel (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi AlittleBird,

I have a similar problem to you - my endometrium does not seem to want to get over about 5.5.  My clinic suggested viagra after natural and medicated cycles of FET both had to be abandoned.  It seems to work really well for a lot of people, but unfortunately it didn't make any difference to me and I stayed at 5.5.  I think it's worth you giving it a try though.  If you do, I would suggest taking it in the evening before you go to bed as it made me feel very sick and I just couldn't function during the day.  Also I had tablets and apparently it works better in pessary form so it may be worth asking for that.

Are you also taking baby aspirin?  This is meant to help with blood flow.
I have been seeing an acupuncturist and he suggested a few foods which might help - red meat as expected, beetroot and apricots.

Fingers crossed for you
xx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi AlittleBird,

I have had lots of problems with my lining over 6 IVF TXs and was offered Viagra with my last.What I wasn't told was not to take orally but the other   and taking orally gives you hot flushes and heart palpitations.I have a friend who has taken it with her last 2 cycles (not orally) and her lining has been greatly improved.I was also put on Heparin which is a blood thinner but sadly it didn't help.My best lining has been a 8.1 which I did get PG with on a fresh cycle but sadly MC at 6 weeks.

I hope this helps a little and Brazil nuts, pineapple juice(not concentrate) anything with selenium helps.Hot water bottle on tummy but only leading up to ET not after.

Good luck Hun let us know how you go    

Shaz xx


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi guys thanks so much for your advice I'm always overwhelmed with the support from friends on here thanks so much!

I have been taking viagra orally(wouldnt give us pesseries unfortunately) now for 2 weeks and progynova as usual treatment. Had scan on thursday and womb lining is 6.6mm now (its never been above 4.5 before- and always had fluid and other problems but this time they said it looks clear and in good shape -best my womb ever been anyway) so increased progynova and continue with viagra - plus cyclogest peseries. - hopefully it'll be even thicker by wed as finally having embryo transfer- this is my 1st FET -we only have 2 embryos so are very nervus but extremely excited also ofcourse!  Been having accupuncture also which I love. 

hope u are all ok?
thanks 
AlittleBird
xxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Alittlebird,

Just to say good luck and to reassure you the viagra I took was orally (4 x 0.5 tablet day every 6 hours).

  

Diane


----------



## marmel (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi AlittleBird,

My cons says it is the definition as much if not more than the thickness that is important, and it sounds like yours is looking really good.  Wishing you loads of luck for Weds.

I'm feeling a bit down at the moment since I was hoping for a better lining with using menopur for stimulation (since in my fresh IVF cycle using that I achieved 7.7) - and it was looking hopeful at first, got to 6mm, but my latest scan showed no improvement.  Have given me estradiol patches again and having another scan as soon as LH surge (probably Weds or Thurs), but if no better by then we'll have to abandon again  
Been for acupuncture today and he's trying to get me to stay positive but it's hard  

Marmel xx


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

I feel your concerns sweetheart as I have been here each time believe me-and there is hope that it will increase before next scan-
I will keep everything crossed for you and say my prayers! 
I do understand what you are going through hun -when is your scan?
Thankyou for your advice -we lost one embryo in the thaw process yesterday but the survivor I had implanted about an hour ago -bearing in mind I had never reached the thickness or shape for implantation til now- so there is every hope u will too! I am hoping for us both!
lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

thankyou all for your thoughts and wishes hope all having some luck too! My embryo was of good quality and it inbedded today so take it that meant my womb lining still thick enough -they said all looks hopefull anyway so I am over the moon and keeping positive 
xxxx
thanks and love to all


----------



## marmel (Mar 27, 2009)

That's great news, I have my fingers crossed and hope the wait isn't too unbearable for you.

Sounds like we're both having better luck this time round, as you're right, we did get an improved lining, it made 7.9, hurray!!
ET is now booked for Thurs 9th.  Hope I don't go crazy in the meantime.  Now just have to hope both embryos make it through the thaw, but if we get one like you, I'll be happy  

 ing for us both!
xx


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow thats fab news Marmel- I really hope works-everything crossed!
how are you feeling?

I kinda got confused(dumb blonde that I am)-it cant have embedded already can it I thought when the embryologist transferred our emby that she said it had embedded-but must not have meant this. Anyway today I have had serios period pain cramping ALL DAY! anyone know if this is a sign good or bad I'd rather know!
xxxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

ALB,

Cramping is quite normal 'either way' so don't worry about it.........

Diane x


----------



## AlittleBird (Aug 29, 2007)

thanks Diane
xxxx


----------

